# Questions on Singapore CPF - Foreign Pension Fund



## squirel77

Can anyone help on the following on Singapore Central Provident Fund - it is a national pension fund.

1. I have contribute to the Singapore Central Provident Fund (CPF). Each month a percentage of my salary goes into the fund and the employer contributes a certain percentage as well. Is the employer contribution US income taxable? Is this earned income?

2. Each year, the fund declares interests. Interests stays in the fund. Must this be reported under 1116?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BBCWatcher

What is the context here? Are you a U.S. citizen who is also a permanent resident of Singapore and past the CPF exemption period (which I think is two years after becoming a PR)? Where does Slovakia come into the picture (your flag avatar)?


----------

